# New domane 6.9 p1



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

pictures came out ok, but the bike looks so much nicer in person.

domane 6.9 Project 1
Dura Ace Di2 9000
Pro stealth Evo Stem/Bar Integrated 
Bontrager RXXL Saddle
Zipp 202 Firecrest Clinchers
Speedplay Zero Titanium
Blackburn Camber Carbon Cages


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Really like the paint job! Enjoy your rides with it!


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice bike!


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

Your selection of white components and accessories is excellent. I have the same frameset color, which I posted on another thread, but went with black items. They are fine, but I'm liking yours more. 

As you said, the color looks better in person than your photos. And I think you'll agree it looks much better than the Trek website photos. 

I look forward to seeing how Trek paints the Domane as the model matures, and what features they may add. I'm patiently waiting for the day I can store my saddle bag items in that massive downtube. Manufacturers will get there soon, and will simultaneously have to convince buyers that the added frameset weight for the toolbox is offset by lack of saddle bag or filled jersey pockets. But I digress.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Slow Ride said:


> Your selection of white components and accessories is excellent. I have the same frameset color, which I posted on another thread, but went with black items. They are fine, but I'm liking yours more.
> 
> As you said, the color looks better in person than your photos. And I think you'll agree it looks much better than the Trek website photos.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how Trek paints the Domane as the model matures, and what features they may add. I'm patiently waiting for the day I can store my saddle bag items in that massive downtube. Manufacturers will get there soon, and will simultaneously have to convince buyers that the added frameset weight for the toolbox is offset by lack of saddle bag or filled jersey pockets. But I digress.


Intitially when I ordered the bike, I was willing to switch frames with the owner of the lbs for his 2013 model with the black seat tube. The pictures on the trek website is absolutely disgusting in comparison to be honest and doesn't do the paint job and color any justice. Side by side the 2014 vs 2013 is a major difference, and I'm glad I didn't switch.

I built mine with black saddle and bar and stem. I just had these on my prior build aside from the saddle which I bought later. If I sell the bike down the road all that will go back on.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

that is an absolutely fantastic bike in every way. Congrats!

how do you like the 202 FCs? Can you compare to another carbon clincher like a 404FC or XXX-lite, if you've ridden another CC wheelset for sometime?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Ha, that's funny. I have 303 FC CC's and those are currently on my Propel.



I've been wanting a shallower wheelset but also light weight to replace my Reynolds forty six tubulars and decided to buy the 202. I couldn't find a deal on them, so my LBS was willing to trade the 404's off of my Propel for a set of 202's. I then turned around and purchased 404 FC CC's used for a awesome price, and should have those next week. 

I use to have a set of Reynolds Aero 58/72 also, but i got rid of those. I found them to be slow in pickup. Stiff and handling crosswinds was amazing.

I find the 202's to be really perfect. Deep enough to be somewhat aero, but light enough to climb. I rode with them over the weekend for about 50miles and have nothing bad to say about them. Didn't have any crosswind issues aside from one big 25+ mile gust of wind, but that was handled easily. They are easily my favorite everyday wheels, hence the reason they are going on the Domane.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

It's amazing how subtle changes really alter the bike. You'll love your 6.9. I know I love mine.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Took it out today for a 45mile ride, what a wonderful bike this is.
Coming from a previous tcr sl and also having a propel sl, this bike is all about comfort.

I ride over train tracks, pot holes etc, all while sitting down and pedaling. Barely feel anything on my butt aside from the seat. 

Just a terrific bike.


----------



## jlaramie (Jan 23, 2009)

My next bike for sure.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

I ordered 23 tubeless R3 tires and RXL wheels. But the bike's rougher road capabilities make me wish I'd have gone 25 tubeless RL wheels, for more durability and rough-road capability. I already put a tubed GP 4 Season 25 in back, which rides fine due to the forgiving seatpost/seattube. Will change to 25 tubeless in front when the original 23 tubeless wear out, which could be a while. I hope the RXL wheelset is durable. It's not that I abuse the bike or wheels, but I can see how it'll be used more often to go faster on roads that might have previously slowed me down.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Slow Ride said:


> I ordered 23 tubeless R3 tires and RXL wheels. But the bike's rougher road capabilities make me wish I'd have gone 25 tubeless RL wheels, for more durability and rough-road capability. I already put a tubed GP 4 Season 25 in back, which rides fine due to the forgiving seatpost/seattube. Will change to 25 tubeless in front when the original 23 tubeless wear out, which could be a while. I hope the RXL wheelset is durable. It's not that I abuse the bike or wheels, but I can see how it'll be used more often to go faster on roads that might have previously slowed me down.


what wheels did your bike come with? Aren't all bontrager wheels TLR compatible?

I was originally going to put on 25's but so far the comfort afforded by this bike is more then sufficient but i do have a set of 25mm that i can always throw on. I come from a TCR that was brutal and a Propel that is more stiff then the domane. So this bike feels like I'm riding on clouds, i can't imagine the feeling ofthrowing on tubeless though. Let me know your thoughts and i hope it's not a placebo effect.

I ordered my Domane with Race Lite. I think the RXL basically have the DTSwiss hubs.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Got mine with Aura 5s. Now running Conti 4000s in 25mm. Unbelievably smooth. Much better than the r3s in 23 it came with.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Jon D said:


> Got mine with Aura 5s. Now running Conti 4000s in 25mm. Unbelievably smooth. Much better than the r3s in 23 it came with.


yeah running in 25mm is much smoother, as I've tried it on my Litespeed. 

I'm more curious about tubeless.... Couldn't you convert the Aura 5's to running tubeless instead of buying a new set of wheels?


----------



## Yamabuki (Jul 27, 2013)

Bike looks fantastic and really like the color


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

r1lee, I currently have a 2014 7 Series Madone and have been hearings the same about the new Domane'. They all say what a fabulous bike and seems to do everything well
I am going to be hitting the 60 mark soon and have been riding a race bike for years, but my aches and pain have me thinking about the new bike. How does power transfer feel and climbing. How does it compare with the TCR SL you use to have, because that would be a more apples to apples comparison to the Madone.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

pedalingsquares said:


> r1lee, I currently have a 2014 7 Series Madone and have been hearings the same about the new Domane'. They all say what a fabulous bike and seems to do everything well
> I am going to be hitting the 60 mark soon and have been riding a race bike for years, but my aches and pain have me thinking about the new bike. How does power transfer feel and climbing. How does it compare with the TCR SL you use to have, because that would be a more apples to apples comparison to the Madone.


The one thing I loved about the tcr was how stiff it was. I knew for every pedal stroke I was putting down the bike would just lunge ahead, fantastic.

I've only had one ride on the domane and it was for about 45 miles. I've been riding my propel in the meantime. But those 45 miles were fantastic, the power transfer is not the same, but I don't think it gives anything up. The bikes are roughly 1/2lbs in weight difference before I sold it. Overall with the more relax geometry, more compliant ride, I just felt fresher. 

I'm very happy overall, and to be honest with you it would be difficult to pick. 
I do know that if trek released the domane in the h1 geometry when I ordered the bike, I wouldn't think twice. Domane in h1 would take the cake for me. I do prefer the racier setup.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

jlaramie said:


> My next bike for sure.


My thoughts exactly.


----------

